# yustr



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

6,000 posts.............. not bad for a guy who used to commute from Connecticut to California.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done yustr!!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats, yustr! Great work, and excellent posts!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations Yustr. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

6,000 posts..really good! :wave:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations,



> Connecticut to California


.. Is that far ?? 

By train I hope so that you had time to respond to threads on TSF :grin:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats on the 6K yustr! 

That's a good bit of distance D_F, east coast to west coast. Probably air travel, that would sure suck to drive too often.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Great job. Must have a Sprint wireless connection with all that traveling.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Done_Fishin said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> .. Is that far ??
> 
> By train I hope so that you had time to respond to threads on TSF :grin:


2,938 mi (about 1 day 21 hours)
4728.25 km


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not bad if you're on the clock when travelling by rail. 4 days travel and 1 day working. 

Congrats yustr!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations yustr, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats on 6k yustr :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congatulations


----------

